

My Lessons in Life - Azim Premji  - sharadgopal
http://cl.ly/2eNA

======
darwinGod
So, this would be a brief summary of what he said:

1)Focus on your strengths 2)What you get from working your ass off is
worthwhile,nothing else. 3)You cant be successful always 4)Humility is
important 5)Strive for excellence 6)Never give up 7)Dont sacrifice values

What is interesting that you could come up with a set of opposing points for
most of his "lessons", and sound plausible:

1)A true hacker has works on multiple languages,platform- Be a "Rockstar"
Generalist 2)Laziness,Impatience,Hubris are the hallmark of a hacker. Note
Laziness comes first :) 3)You cant be successful always- Nobody denied that!
4)If you get rich, you shouldnt be ashamed of it. 5)Strive for excellence-no
debating that. 6)Fail fast, Fail often . 7)Startup and values- Zynga?
Facebook? I remember reading a thread of ethics in startups on HN, and one
person questioning somebody how he managed to get a good nigh's sleep, after
what he had done.

------
sushi
I have been hearing lot about working on one's strengths. It is also mentioned
in the 4 Hour Workweek and it does make sense. But let's say I am good at
design, does it mean I shouldn't learn programming (something I am doing right
now)?

Even if one is not planning to master something that he isn't good at, does it
make sense to invest or waste time on it? Our brains are effectively good at
certain things and rather mediocre in other things but it does learn things
and thus changes if persistent effort is made.

Over to someone who wants to chip in with some better explanation.

Thanks to OP for sharing the article though.

------
known
Premji treats his employees like wage slaves
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vivek_Paul> And he refuses to share ownership of
Wipro and owns 85% of it.

------
pella
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Azim_Premji>

------
codedivine
Does someone know the source?

~~~
mrlyc
[http://www.milligazette.com/Archives/2004/01-15Sep04-Print-E...](http://www.milligazette.com/Archives/2004/01-15Sep04-Print-
Edition/011509200453.htm)

